# Alvarez-Angulo, Santa Cruz-Mijares, Butler-Nieva & Undercards RBR



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Another great night of boxing. :good

*Paul Butler Vs. Oreste Nieva card is live on BoxNation from 7:00pm.

Saul Alvarez Vs. Alfredo Angulo card is live on BoxNation from 2:00am.*


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

According to warrens site.

The schedule is-

18-50
Ryan Farrag v Jason booth

19-30
Ronnie heffron v John thain

20-20
Kevin satchell v Isaac quaye

21-20
Terry flannigan v gyorgi mezsei jnr 

22-00
Thomas stalker v Callum cooper

22-40
Paul butler v oreste bernabe nieva

And the American line up is awesome but I don't have times

Francisco Vargas v Abner cotto
Sergio Thompson v Ricardo Alvarez
Jorge linares v nihito arakawa
Leo Santa Cruz v Christian mijares
Saul Alvarez v Alfredo angulo


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> According to warrens site.
> 
> And the American line up is awesome but I don't have times
> 
> ...


2am is Thompson vs Alvarez, then linares v arakawa, then Cruz v mijares and then the Main event.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

One to watch said:


> According to warrens site.
> 
> The schedule is-
> 
> ...


:good


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Also Coldwell has a show at Bowler's on his app tonight and there is an English title fight on VIP boxing tv aswell.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Booth. Retire. Now.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

someone needs to have a word with booth....


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

dkos said:


> Booth. Retire. Now.


This


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Great stoppage from farrag!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This Warren card is fucking shit. There I said it, because I'm not a biased knob with an agenda.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah agree with above,booth looked sharp still and was timing him well,but his reactions defensively were poor and his punch resistance and legs look to have gone.

Farrag can move on to British contention.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

This bout could be labelled 'battle of the sex changers'


----------



## mjhealy (Aug 26, 2013)

Watched Farrag stop Booth, going to watch Heffron v Thain then going to watch a film with the missus.

Not particularly inspired by the bill tonight... Usually I'll watch anything but just can be bothered with it tonight. Plus I re-watched a couple of old fights earlier in the day (Groves v Degale & Arthur v Gomez) so might have over done it

Will get up early to watch Canelo v Angulo before I have to go out though...


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Heffron's got to change the angle or step out after throwing to the body. Been caught a few times admiring his work...


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

This could be a corker


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Is Thain really Scottish/Filipino? That's a hell of a combo.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

is there any chance they can keep this pace up, its gonna come down to fitness


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice clash of styles this. Good fight!


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

If you don't post any RBR's again I'm going to ban you @KO KING95


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Really not interested in any fight on this Warren card to be honest other than Thain-Heffron, which I seems I've half missed. :lol:


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Just said that myself. This will come down to who wants it most


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Thain has physically matured so much since I last seen him.

His jab is excellent and he is busy but that is an exhausting style fighting on the back foot against a pressure fighter.

I've gone Thain on points,but it could go either way.most likely points or a stoppage due to tiredness.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I instantly dislike Heffron as he does that annoying noise everytime he throws a punch..


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Cmon the draw!!!! :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

thain throwing nice uppercuts inside when Heffron thows those wide hooks


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I instantly dislike Heffron as he does that annoying noise everytime he throws a punch..


He is much quieter today or it's not so audible over the crowd.

Saw him on an undercard in the west mids and it was painful,like listening to Serena Williams.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Warren's definitely angling for a L Smith-Heffron fight in the near future.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I instantly dislike Heffron as he does that annoying noise everytime he throws a punch..


Same here. Very annoying. Broner also does it, although thats not the only reason I despise him


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's going on with Thain/Heffron? Cannot even be arsed sitting through the rest of Frank's card, utter shite. 



And the 'Noodle chat' thing has run its course btw. Was funny the first time, maybe 2nd.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Thain looks huge for 154.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Heffrons getting the better of this,but we could get some some differing scores.

Actually just realised,it's a 10 rounder with no belt or eliminator.so is it just ref scoring?


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Heffron's looking very one paced to me...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Heffron losses a point in the 8th for low blows.

It will be close,ref has made a fuss off this fight.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Heffron always looks like hes winging away at a heavy bag grunting. Needs to think more


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Thain might edge this...


----------



## Smudger (Jun 3, 2013)

Heffron keeps looking at that bald ugly bloke outside the ring instead of listening to his trainer.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I havnt scored this so can't say who should be leading.

Who deserves it? A draw maybe?


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Who are them gang of tramps cheerin for?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Moriarty said:


> If you don't post any RBR's again I'm going to ban you @KO KING95


I'll be posting RBR's during the Angulo-Canelo card.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Thain got this.


----------



## Smudger (Jun 3, 2013)

Thain for me.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

96-93 Thain for me.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What's everyone's scores? Only caught a few rounds


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

thain for me


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Draw I think.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Well at least my prediction was right....


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Thats a shocking decision!!!!


----------



## Smudger (Jun 3, 2013)

U wot m8? Close fight though.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Derry is spot on


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

that decision to be expected in that neck of the woods.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Thain at 26 years old has a lot of potential to improve.

He needs to use his right hand more which is a lovely shot when at range,he is skilled and strong.lets hope he gets another good bout South of the border.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Thain and it wasn't even particularly close for me.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Could have went either way; Thain finished strong.

Commentary was very pro-Thain, though.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Pecsaetan said:


> Thain and it wasn't even particularly close for me.


yeah i agree, but im a purest so there you go


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

How could it be scored 96-95 with a point deduction?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Said it from day one, Ronnie Heffron is shit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

dkos said:


> Could have went either way; Thain finished strong.
> 
> Commentary was very pro-Thain, though.


Barry jones is always pro-boxer.and he was heavily in thains camp there.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Heffron against Selkirk only won winner there and that Selkirk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Said it from day one, Ronnie Heffron is shit.


Bit unfair.

Yes he is no Ricky hatton but he is good at domestic level,good engine,lots of varied work to the body and head with hooks and uppercuts.losing to Denton vassel was no disgrace especially considering it was the best I've seen Denton.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Close fight the comms were very pro Thain,don`t really have a problem with that score but Heffron is very one dimensional.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Selkirk would destroy heffron. Like to see a rematch. Thain very classy in defeat...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Heffron against Selkirk only won winner there and that Selkirk


Yeah I agree,he would fight like Thain but with much more subtlety,skill and power.

He could stop heffron.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Said it from day one, Ronnie Heffron is shit.


:huh



One to watch said:


> Barry jones is always pro-boxer.and he was heavily in thains camp there.


Probably because that was his style as a boxer :yep

I thought the other guy on comms was more guilty of it, however.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Was that the ref scoring that fight by the way? I hate it when that happens..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Satchell will have a huge height advantage against this midget.
WTF is up with that music?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Epic entrance music.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Yeah I agree,he would fight like Thain but with much more subtlety,skill and power.
> 
> He could stop heffron.


Spot on!


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Was that the ref scoring that fight by the way? I hate it when that happens..


Well that ref proved he has no idea what boxing is


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dkos said:


> Epic entrance music.


Sounded like summat off the Lion King :lol:


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

dkos said:


> Epic entrance music.


Frank supplied clubland 5. All boxers had to choose a tune off that


----------



## Jimmy Two-Times (Aug 26, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> I'll be posting RBR's during the Angulo-Canelo card.


They better be good.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Was that the ref scoring that fight by the way? I hate it when that happens..


Yep it was,all fights at 10 rounds should have judges imo.This was an important fight in those guys career it shouldn`t of been down to one man


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

When they gonna do a Joy Division tune for a ring entrance " Leaders Of Men" is perfect


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yep it was,all fights at 10 rounds should have judges imo.This was an important fight in those guys career it shouldn`t of been down to one man


Completely agree. Dont mind for 4 or 6 rounders but that was a biggish fight. Its not a lot to ask for 3 judges..


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Thought baby jake had died? ?!!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yep it was,all fights at 10 rounds should have judges imo.This was an important fight in those guys career it shouldn`t of been down to one man


When it's a card with championship fights on and the judges are already there it's mad not to really.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wallet said:


> When it's a card with championship fights on and the judges are already there it's mad not to really.


Prob in the VIP bar...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Is satchell huge for a flyweight or is this TTG a dwarf?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

When I first saw him head-to-head with Satchell I expected the worse, but Quaye is performing competently enough. Not going to be a threat, mind.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Tiny TTG


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> When it's a card with championship fights on and the judges are already there it's mad not to really.


Yep they can`t say it`s a cost factor.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Poor showing from Satchell so far, even if he is winning comfortably.

Butcher took his soul...


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Skipping this instead watching the UFC and catching up on TOWIE, thats how bad this card is.....:-(

Last UFC fight was good there. Pickett won, the Irish guy was a good boxer but couldnt handle the submission moves.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> Poor showing from Satchell so far, even if he is winning comfortably.


I was thinking the same, his punches look quite sloppy to me.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Skipping this instead watching the UFC and catching up on TOWIE, thats how bad this card is.....:-(
> 
> Last UFC fight was good there. Pickett won, the Irish guy was a good boxer but couldnt handle the submission moves.


Towie?? No cards that bad


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

And this commentary is shit too...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Watching the UFC on 5.

KICK HIM IN THE FUUUUUCKIN' FACE, CUNT!!!!!!!


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

"Lulled into fighting at a different level". What a shit excuse for such an awful performance.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a truly pants card, roll on the US action at 2am.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Bit unfair.
> 
> Yes he is no Ricky hatton but he is good at domestic level,good engine,lots of varied work to the body and head with hooks and uppercuts.losing to Denton vassel was no disgrace especially considering it was the best I've seen Denton.


Disagree, he's crap. So is Thain.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

sugar ray sheepskin said:


> Towie?? No cards that bad












:hey :yep


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Haven't read any threads about this card before now mainly because its a piece of shit but has anyone even tried to defend this joke card that Warren has put on ? Seriously its laughable.


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> :hey :yep


Would not smash.

lats too small


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

whats the crowd like for wazzas show?


----------



## sugar ray sheepskin (Jul 16, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> whats the crowd like for wazzas show?


The usual collection of plazzy gangsters and orange slags


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> whats the crowd like for wazzas show?


5000 capacity apparently. Cant see how full it is from the pics..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

haye and adam @ the ufc.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Kays v Glover stream here(english feather title). Winner will more than likely fight Gary Sykes for the British in April...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Disagree, he's crap. So is Thain.


Stop acting like a tool...


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Is Liam Walsh not fighting Sykes at Copperbox then?.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Is Liam Walsh not fighting Sykes at Copperbox then?.


cut.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Not watching the BN card.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cut.


Cheers Smog. Shame that is...


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Not watching the BN card.


Dreadful mate


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Dreadful mate


:lol: I had a feeling it would be. I had issues with trying to see the Thain fight but i just can't motivate myself to watch some of these shows at times.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

fuck me floyd/maidana press conference is boring. they even started clapping when floyds daughter came on stage.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> fuck me floyd/maidana press conference is boring. they even started clapping when floyds daughter came on stage.


may have to bring his daughter out during the fight aswell, this is an awful fight and thats coming from a Floyd fan.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Kays v Glover stream here(english feather title). Winner will more than likely fight Gary Sykes for the British in April...


Kays wins by MD . Pretty sure he'll be fighting in Dewsbury in April for the British title on a non televised card..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

floyd saying if you want a fight with him you have to earn it.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't even listen to Floyd speak anymore.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: I had a feeling it would be. I had issues with trying to see the Thain fight but i just can't motivate myself to watch some of these shows at times.


Thain-HEFFRON was good, the rest isn't so good.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Even on this forum theres more posts about the UFC than the Boxing tonight. *It really is sad times for British Boxing*. I'm at a mates house and all they've been talking about for the last few days is this UFC card. Then you look at the absolute shit on the card in Liverpool tonight.

Something needs to be done here. This fucking oil wrestling sport *is the cool sport for the young people*. Boxing is for the the older men, and smart younger man. We are losing the dumb younger male and casual male fanbases.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Never watched a UFC card in my life and doubt I ever will...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Even on this forum theres more posts about the UFC than the Boxing tonight. *It really is sad times for British Boxing*. I'm at a mates house and all they've been talking about for the last few days is this UFC card. Then you look at the absolute shit on the card in Liverpool tonight.
> 
> Something needs to be done here. This fucking oil wrestling sport *is the cool sport for the young people*. Boxing is for the the older men, and smart younger man. We are losing the dumb younger male and casual male fanbases.


oh grow up, man.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> oh grow up, man.


Forgive me, I care too much about our sport. But as usual ignore the issue and it will go away, like it has done in the US.

*Oh wait.*


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Never watched a UFC card in my life and doubt I ever will...


I said that last week and yet here we are. This Liverpool card and Hearns Liverpool card are a disgrace to British boxing and are damaging the sports reputation.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

UFC isn't impacting British boxing in the slightest. Shit cards have been around for as long as I can remember.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Why did dave coldwell decide to have his card tonight? Probably would have watched it if theyd held it last night..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why did dave coldwell decide to have his card tonight? Probably would have watched it if theyd held it last night..


none of the away fighters have won a round yet...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> none of the away fighters have won a round yet...


Why doesnt he put on more competitive fights???


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Dont panic everyone. HEEEEEERES STALKER!!!!!!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Why doesnt he put on more competitive fights???


had alot of pull outs and only three of nine fights have involved any of his fighters.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> had alot of pull outs and only three of nine fights have involved any of his fighters.


Fair enough.

Meant to ask by the way mate, Arent you a Middlesborough fan? Why the pic of Big Keith Alexander?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Meant to ask by the way mate, Arent you a Middlesborough fan? Why the pic of Big Keith Alexander?


lol i get that alot. ive got a reply saved for when people ask now. "First heard about him when i was very interested in lower league football where he is a legend and when he managed lincoln he took numerous non league players to the league and had massive success with them. His autobiography is well worth a read."


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

David Haye has no loyalty to the sport. He truely is the Rio Ferdinand of boxing, a celebrity first and a sportsman second. And these our role models for our young males. No wonder British society is as desolate as it is now.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> lol i get that alot. ive got a reply saved for when people ask now. "First heard about him when i was very interested in lower league football where he is a legend and when he managed lincoln he took numerous non league players to the league and had massive success with them. His autobiography is well worth a read."


I used to like him. Always came across well when we played Lincoln...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I used to like him. Always came across well when we played Lincoln...


aye, his book is very, very good. and yes im a boro fan.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

When was the last time Frank put on a good card?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When was the last time Frank put on a good card?


judgement night. =)


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When was the last time Frank put on a good card?


kovalev undercard was decent


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Best ive seen stalker look tonight but hes not as good as he thinks he is. This hands down style is gonna result in him getting KO'd when he steps up...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

As expected cooper catching him a lot. Hes WAY too open


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't think Stalkers level is too much above this tbh.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> When was the last time Frank put on a good card?


I don't even bother watching them no more, tonight i turned it off after the Heffron fight.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Does Warren even have anyone exciting in his stable, he should just retire and work on boxnation, its not like his shit cards bring anything decent to the channel.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

warren's stable was like death row records and is now like death row records.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Mugsy said:


> Even on this forum theres more posts about the UFC than the Boxing tonight. *It really is sad times for British Boxing*. I'm at a mates house and all they've been talking about for the last few days is this UFC card. Then you look at the absolute shit on the card in Liverpool tonight.
> 
> Something needs to be done here. This fucking oil wrestling sport *is the cool sport for the young people*. Boxing is for the the older men, and smart younger man. We are losing the dumb younger male and casual male fanbases.


But when I am critical of Warren the promoter you slag me off?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> warren's stable was like death row records and is now like death row records.


Hahahhaha yes! You just cracked me up man!

Who is Tupac, who is Dre and who is Snoop Dogg?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

away fighter just got robbed on coldwell card.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> But when I am critical of Warren the promoter you slag me off?


I believe you are too biased against Warren and pro Hearn. Which is a widely held belief, as we seen with your discussions re Khan-Brook. I myself am pro Boxing, but am not afraid to call either on their *constant* bullshit. I also find the pro Hearn posters very very irritating in the manner and arrogance they post. Far more irritating than Eddie himself.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Stalker's defence is really poor. You'd worry about him against a decent opponent.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This opponent for Butler is terrible. No way should a fight like this headline.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

even if butler does beat hall where does he go... he needs time to develop - the way ibf does mandatories butler will be in deep water sooner rather than later.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Butler should sign with Matchroom.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Jack said:


> This opponent for Butler is terrible. No way should a fight like this headline.


And he will fight Hall next!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

One of the worst mismatches for a main event that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Butler looks very impressive at this weight. Carrying more power...


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Amazing fight. He'll learn so so much from that.


----------



## One Tone (Jul 26, 2013)

A lot of people will be slagging warren off but credit where credit's due a lot of top scientists have been working for year to find a cure for insomnia.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

One Tone said:


> A lot of people will be slagging warren off but credit where credit's due a lot of top scientists have been working for year to find a cure for insomnia.


:cheers well delivered sir!

and that is the truth..


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

ScouseLad said:


> Amazing fight. He'll learn so so much from that.


He was No.138 in the world.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dkos said:


> One of the worst mismatches for a main event that I've seen in a long time.


I like how Farnell just said "Even Santillan didn't stop Nieva"...who the fuck is Santillan?! It's hardly like going 12 with Yamanaka or Moreno.

He was well out of his depth. That "perfect matchmaking" would backfire if Butler was put in with someone world class and that was his preparation.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

canelo tko 5


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Jack said:


> I like how Farnell just said "Even Santillan didn't stop Nieva"...who the fuck is Santillan?! It's hardly like going 12 with Yamanaka or Moreno.
> 
> He was well out of his depth. That "perfect matchmaking" would backfire if Butler was put in with someone world class and that was his preparation.


The WBC Mundo Hispanic Bantamweight Champ!!! No.32 in the world.

He boxed this gimp in an 8 round keep busy fight a year ago.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Hook! said:


> canelo tko 5


if its a 1 sided beat down then ill be dammed. I hope its a fucking warfest!


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

I see the twats are out slating Paul Butler. Apparently (on Twitter) he needs to sign for Matchroom because fighting Hall for a world title is a waste of time.

Slagging off Frank for getting Butler a title shot that he can easily win. Unbelievable.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Jim Kelly

Death Row :rofl


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> if its a 1 sided beat down then ill be dammed. I hope its a fucking warfest!


i think it will be!
just not for long haha


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

angulo is rarely in a boring fight..may the Anubis bless him with the victory!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

The Genius said:


> I see the twats are out slating Paul Butler. Apparently (on Twitter) he needs to sign for Matchroom because fighting Hall for a world title is a waste of time.
> 
> Slagging off Frank for getting Butler a title shot that he can easily win. Unbelievable.


What will Butler do when he is world champion and has to defened againt his mandatory who will be a legit world level fighter and he is hopelessley out of his depth and under sized??


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> What will Butler do when he is world champion and has to defened againt his mandatory who will be a legit world level fighter and he is hopelessley out of his depth and under sized??


I agree but here's hoping he receives a decent payday at least.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

I fast-forwarded through most of the fights, very poor show.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> What will Butler do when he is world champion and has to defened againt his mandatory who will be a legit world level fighter and he is *hopelessley out of his depth *and under sized??


Thats subjecture Rob, nobody knows how he will cope, but as so many on here better to slag dig and air on the side of negative caution against british fighter.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

do we have a order of fights?


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Thats subjecture Rob, nobody knows how he will cope, but as so many on here better to slag dig and air on the side of negative caution against british fighter.


Subjecture?

Conjecture?!?
Or subjective.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> do we have a order of fights?


2am is Thompson vs Alvarez, then linares v arakawa, then Cruz v mijares and then the Main event.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

shenmue said:


> 2am is Thompson vs Alvarez, then linares v arakawa, then Cruz v mijares and then the Main event.


that's good enough, thanks amigo.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I think I'll just watch the repeats tomorrow on boxnation, its hard to concentrate at that time of the morning.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Butler has potential at world level, and TBH if you take tonight's fight out of the equation then his matchmaking has been good so far.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Probably been answered but can't be arsed to flick through the thread, anyone know what time Canelo is on?

EDIT: Just seen the above post, probably 4am then. In the words of Johnny 'Django' Nelson - 'Fuck that shit'.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wouldnt be surprised if main event starts around 4.30..


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> What will Butler do when he is world champion and has to defened againt his mandatory who will be a legit world level fighter and he is hopelessley out of his depth and under sized??


Vacate like a boss and run back to 115 and become a 2 weight world champion. #EllesmorePortPacquiao


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this card. It'll be a late night but I expect a few good fights, especially the main event. I hope Canelo isn't drained but if he is, it'll be a tough night for him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Thats subjecture Rob, nobody knows how he will cope, but as so many on here better to slag dig and air on the side of negative caution against british fighter.


As knowledgable boxing fans we can make an educated guess.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Who back home is staying up for this?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Im up!!! with a bottle of rum n coke..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Right, this should be a fun card.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Gary Logan sounds like he knows his stuff.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ boxnation..


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Sergio "Yeyo" Thompson. P4P one of the top names in the sport today surely.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ref has a badazz name.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ yeyo..hahaha


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

hahahahahahah love it.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Back home now with some food and drink, hopefully should last the night.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

1st Round 10-9 Thompson. 

10-9 Thompson.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Watching in a movie theatre. Must be a 500inch screen. One of those with the big leather seats and they serve you beer. This is quality.

Be interesting to see if Thompson can keep this going because he took it at late notice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

1-1


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

29-27 Thompson.

Showtime commentary dicks on everyone else.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeyo is a proper TV fighter. Pure entertainment when he fights.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Thompson is decent as fuck.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Alavarez is tough, not many that can survive this sort of onslaught for 4 rounds. He's hardly got anything to counter with.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Watching in a movie theatre. Must be a 500inch screen. One of those with the big leather seats and they serve you beer. This is quality.
> 
> Be interesting to see if Thompson can keep this going because he took it at late notice.


How much is admittance? I know it's unlikely to happen for boxing but I'd love for cinemas to show big sporting events over here.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

50-44 Yeyo

Other than that little burst in the 2nd, Alvarez has done little. Hopefully Yeyo has enough left to keep going...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> How much is admittance? I know it's unlikely to happen for boxing but I'd love for cinemas to show big sporting events over here.


Hatton Senchenko was shown in the UK... Was a tenner..


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

P4P most powerful jab:

1. Kell Brook
2. 'Yeyo' Thompson
3. Wlad Klitschko

:yep


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how the Mexican crowds show no tolerance towards anything but aggression :lol:

Nice shot by Thompson.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

12downfor10 said:


> How much is admittance? I know it's unlikely to happen for boxing but I'd love for cinemas to show big sporting events over here.


$15 so basically £10.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

dkos said:


> P4P most powerful jab:
> 
> 1. Kell Brook
> 2. 'Yeyo' Thompson
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Whats up with the Mormon family on the 2nd row?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob said:


> Whats up with the Mormon family on the 2nd row?


carnelo's biological fam?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Paulie just ripping on the brother!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

goooood fight, gbp delivering again


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck's Drakulich playing at :lol:


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

99-89 Yeyo


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Jim Kelly said:


> carnelo's biological fam?


You are on fire mate!

How about to make this RBR more fun we pick out the characters from British boxing that are 90s rappers.

Frank Warren - Suge Knight
Eddie Hearn - Puff Daddy


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Tell Eddie to sort out Thompson/Ste Smith @Rob


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

95-93!?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

95-93 x 2. What fucking idiots.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Shit Cards!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

95-93 :lol:

Which means the knockdowns made the difference :lol:


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> As knowledgable boxing fans we can make an educated guess.


hmm well what you wrote didnt seem like an educated guess, almost seem like what you wrote was written in stone


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

That belt looks like the WWF belt I made myself out of cardboard and tin foil as a kid.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrible cards. The judges must have been told to favour all the Alvarez's tonight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

crap score cards


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Gonna stat a rumour that DFTaylor tried to shag Angulos daughter. So he hunts him down and beats the shit out of the prick


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Anglulo "As a trainer he never wanted to change my style" (as he works on boxing on the backfoot)


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Alfredo comes across like a great guy. I've been a fan of his since he was first on HBO a few years ago but I've never seen much of his personality outside the ring. You look at the bull terrier, his style, nickname etc., and it builds up a picture of a person who is different to what Angulo is like. I hope he gets more big fights in the future.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Danny Garcia is from Puerto Roco all of a sudden?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> Gonna stat a rumour that DFTaylor tried to shag Angulos daughter. So he hunts him down and beats the shit out of the prick


:lol:

How many are in the cinema, Rob?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

looking forward to next fight!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Linares a bit to good looking for a boxer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack said:


> :lol:
> 
> How many are in the cinema, Rob?


Maybe 30-40. I reckon they pack it out for Mayweather.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

yes they were both training in japan together..


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh I ever mentioned to you guys when I move back to Vegas in a few years gonna become a ref/judge.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

This could be epic. Love Arakawa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

I reckon Linares stops this Jap early!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob said:


> Maybe 30-40. I reckon they pack it out for Mayweather.


Yeah, probably. Cinemas are a good option if you want some atmosphere and for those who don't think a card is good value, so I'd go to them if we had them regularly over here. I imagine it's a pretty fun night.

War Linares!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

viva venezuela!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Linares looks like a Welterweight!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Nihito got this


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Bernstein is right about Linares' offensive ability. If he could take it coming back at him, he'd be a terrific fighter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack said:


> Yeah, probably. Cinemas are a good option if you want some atmosphere and for those who don't think a card is good value, so I'd go to them if we had them regularly over here. I imagine it's a pretty fun night.
> 
> War Linares!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/442497535433654272


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good round for linares.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Cracking left uppercut from Linares.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

If only this guy could take a punch!!!


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Arakawa is a beast....


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

All 3 rounds for linares so far.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Rob said:


> If only this guy could take a punch!!!


I know right, technically this guy is one of the best. Such a shame.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Very impressed with Linares


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Very impressed with Linares


how long was he with roach?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

4-0 linares. Beautiful boxing so far. Like always can he keep it up.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Comical Boxrec have Gavin Rees and Gary Buckland above Linares in the rankings..


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Didnt realise it's only a 10 rounder boo.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Arakawa needs to mix it up. Attack the body a bit more.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

5-0 linares. More lovely boxing from him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

If Linares wins this fight without any scary moments, it'll be quite impressive. Arakawa is limited but he applies the sort of pressure that has proven to affect Linares in the past. His issues are mental more so than in his chin, so if he can avoid soaking up too much pressure late into the fight, he'll have performed well. As nicely as he's boxing, it won't count for anything unless he can maintain it. Very nice combinations from Linares but Arakawa is solid as fuck.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I'm falling asleep.


Same. No way can I do 2 more fights. Bugging out and will watch in morning..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

artful said:


> Didnt realise it's only a 10 rounder boo.


Yeah, me too. Boxrec had it scheduled as a 12 rounder.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

7-0 linares.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

jorge got some sick combos.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> how long was he with roach?


I think it was just for the DeMarco and Thompson bouts.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Linares vs either Abril (as rumoured) or Vazquez would be very interesting match-ups (albeit not exciting ones!).


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Jack said:


> I think it was just for the DeMarco and Thompson bouts.


cheers jack.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Shut out for linares. Very good performance.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dkos said:


> Linares vs either Abril (as rumoured) or Vazquez would be very interesting match-ups (albeit not exciting ones!).


Linares would have too much for them offensively, I think. They would be good to see though.

I was pretty impressed with him there, especially after getting the cut. He didn't look frail like he has done in the past so if that weakness has left him, or at least lessened, in recent years, then he'll be a much better fighter for it. Impressive performance.

One thing GBP has done really well in the past couple of years is reward guys like Arakawa. A loss doesn't mean they can't offer anything and I hope he gets more shots on future GBP shows. He is a proven warrior and he'll always bring entertainment value, so hopefully he continues to get chances on big shows, even if he racks up plenty of losses.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

100-90 x2 and 98-92 are the scorecards. Interested to see whom linares is matched up with next.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Arakawa should challenge Miura in an all-out battle to decide who is Japan's toughest headcase :yep


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Floyd should never give up his day job. He's an awful interview.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Lazarus said:


> Floyd should never give up his day job. He's an awful interview.


Haha such a hater!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Rob said:


> Haha such a hater!


lol


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Who are you guys picking in this fight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Who are you guys picking in this fight?


LSC but Mijares is a legit test.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

frampton shout!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

LSC is a formidable fighter. He takes a good shot, he hits hard, has phenomenal stamina, a very good jab combined with reach, and on top of all that, he's naturally aggressive. I think he'd walk through Quigg and Frampton with few problems, just like he is doing to Mijares.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone noticed the 2 hookers in row 4!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Mijares has slowed so much as he's gotten older and moved up in weight. His reflexes aren't really there anymore and he's a helluva lot more flat-footed. He's been able to rely on being naturally more talented than most of his better opponents as this has happened but this kind of fight was always going to be way too much for that to overcome, Santa Cruz is awesome in his own right, as well as significantly bigger and far more active.

This is on course to be his best win though, Mijares has done a good job of stunting Teremoto's success offensively by stepping closer and smothering his work a bit in the last few rounds, but he's still going to be comfortably outworked all the while being unable to really put much of a dent in Santa Cruz.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Jack said:


> LSC is a formidable fighter. He takes a good shot, he hits hard, has phenomenal stamina, a very good jab combined with reach, and on top of all that, he's naturally aggressive. I think he'd walk through Quigg and Frampton with few problems, just like he is doing to Mijares.


I think he lacks that raw power which both Frampton & Quigg carry.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice to hear Frampton and Quigg being mentioned on a big card. I hope we see one of them against LSC next.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jack said:


> Nice to hear Frampton and Quigg being mentioned on a big card. I hope we see one of them against LSC next.


I'd love Frampton against LSC but isn't LSC moving up soon?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Lunny said:


> I'd love Frampton against LSC but isn't LSC moving up soon?


Nope. Showtime are talking up the fight.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

hmm Frampton has Mijares movement is much younger and has much more dig too


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Mijares has slowed so much as he's gotten older and moved up in weight. His reflexes aren't really there anymore and he's a helluva lot more flat-footed. He's been able to rely on being naturally more talented than most of his better opponents as this has happened but this kind of fight was always going to be way too much for that to overcome, Santa Cruz is awesome in his own right, as well as significantly bigger and far more active.
> 
> This is on course to be his best win though, Mijares has done a good job of stunting Teremoto's success offensively by stepping closer and smothering his work a bit in the last few rounds, but he's still going to be comfortably outworked all the while being unable to really put much of a dent in Santa Cruz.


Mijares' footwork certainly wasn't what it was during his prime but Santa Cruz did a good job of closing the ring down and preventing Mijares from moving too much. He fought a smart fight and negated a lot of the strengths Mijares still has, although it does have to be mentioned that this version of Mijares clearly isn't near a peak version. Good win for LSC though.



Lunny said:


> I'd love Frampton against LSC but isn't LSC moving up soon?


Yeah I think he's supposed to be but I seem to remember an interview with him a while ago where he mentioned fighting Frampton before moving up. I think it'd be a good decision for him to stay at the weight too because whilst he's still strong, I don't think he has the same power that he had when he was at 118. It seems like GBP are trying to push Santa Cruz into divisions which are more lucrative before it's the natural step for him. At 126, I think his lack of size and power would be a significant problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Heard Al Haymon is in Kiev making some deals. Should have it all under control in the next 48 hours.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

I fancy Canelo to stop Angulo inside 6.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Due to watching all the Barrea/Morales/Pacquiao/Marquez fights a few years ago, I embarrassingly know the words to the Mexican anthem :lol: I do enjoy all the build up to a big fight though.

_"....Mexicanos, al grito de Guerra..."_


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

US & Mexican national anthems shit all over God Save the Queen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Put a tie on you cunt!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This American singer is fucking terrible. He's killing the pageantry!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

For those of you that dont have much knowledge of Mexican music, Angulos entrance music is the equivilent of The Proclaimers - 500 Miles, and Canelo to Who the fuck is alice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Prediction @Jack??


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Can ser a coldsaw on Canelo which is a sign of weight drain and being sick. Looks allot more nervous than usual as well.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

got a feeling el perro will knock out canelo lol


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Angulo looks scary.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fast start from Canelo.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great start from Canelo


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good round for Canelo. Fast shots, a very nice jab and plenty of accuracy. That uppercut near the end was a beauty. I fancied him to stop Angulo before the fight but I didn't think he'd be walking Angulo down, though I doubt it'll stay that way for much longer.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

'He cannot beat you Alfredo...' Hmm


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Those uppercuts from Canelo are brutal.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Canelo is damn powerful.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy Shit! Canelo beating the fuck outta Angulo


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a quality round. Some of the shots Canelo is landing are brutal but Angulo is still in there. Interesting pattern to this fight, almost like Cotto/Margarito I.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Angulo just keeps coming forward. Fucking insane the amount of punishment he's taken.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

6-0. Fight depends on Canelos stanima and Angilos skin


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Angulo needs a stoppage now


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

I got 7-0 canelo


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

That shit was awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

8th the first I have given to Angulo. This is a great fight.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

haha what a round!
Could really heat up


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This is an excellent fight. Canelo's defence has improved a lot in the past couple of years. I remember him being mocked for how bad his skills were when he was implementing that shell defence against Gomez a few years ago, but it's effective now. He's looking very good tonight.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was slick as fuck from Canelo :lol:

It sounds like they're getting ready to pull Angulo out. Someone just said "one more", which presumably is coming from the referee to Angulo's corner. A stoppage wouldn't be unfair. Hunter saying "hit him everywhere" is absolutely useless at this point.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

A fucking British Stoppage!!!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

what the actual fuck?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

what the f**k...

bullsh*t stoppage


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I wish this crowd were there for some British stoppages.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Canelo is the fucking man.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fair stoppage imo. Angulo was never gonna give up and was getting battered to fuck. You gotta stop it at some point, he's gonna have some headache in the morning.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Fair stoppage imo. Angulo was never gonna give up and was getting battered to fuck. You gotta stop it at some point, he's gonna have some headache in the morning.


Yeah, I think it was an odd choice to stop the fight then but I don't have an issue with Angulo being pulled out. He'd taken a beating and wouldn't have gained anything from finishing the fight on his feet. A stoppage was the right decision but I don't think the referee chose the exact right time. Really good work from Showtime to get their conversation too.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Very good performance from Canelo but tony weeks ffs man. If he kept taking punches without returning for the next 20 seconds or so then jump in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

That was about as good as you will ever see Canelo look. His flaws are his flaws, but the things he does well are exceptional. He is skillful, fast, brave, powerful and popular. what more can you want from a fighter? Why anybody would dislike the guy @HMSTempleGarden I have no clue!

Angulo was taylor made for Canelo. The only sucess Angulo had was limited because Canelo didn't allow Angulo to get any leverage on his punches. The stoppage was shit but it was coming.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Very good performance from Canelo but tony weeks ffs man. If he kept taking punches without returning for the next 20 seconds or so then jump in.


He'd been taking punches with no return for 10 rounds.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Surprised how little snap there was in Angulo's work.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Lunny said:


> He'd been taking punches with no return for 10 rounds.


 Yeah but he was punching back too, had a bit more success in the last couple of rounds. All ref had to do was let it go on for a bit longer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Lunny said:


> Fair stoppage imo. Angulo was never gonna give up and was getting battered to fuck. You gotta stop it at some point, he's gonna have some headache in the morning.


Yeh but not off 1 shot. Maybe if he had landed a combo.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Yeah but he was punching back too, had a bit more success in the last couple of rounds. All ref had to do was let it go on for a bit longer.


Like Vitali-Briggs?

Angulo had taken more than enough punishment. His own corner was considering stopping it before that round even started. Just because a guy isn't buckled doesn't mean it shouldn't be stopped.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

89-92
89-92
88-83

Scorecards at the time. Pretty fair.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rob said:


> Yeh but not off 1 shot. Maybe if he had landed a combo.


1 shot too many.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's ridiculous to say that Angulo was coming on strong. He clearly wasn't. Canelo was doing very well and if anything, Angulo had started to react a bit worse to the shots he was taking. I don't think he'd have been knocked down or out but he clearly wasn't going to do anything drastic.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Fransisco Aguilair just showed what a bunch of amateurs the BBBofC and Robert Smith are. Night and day the difference to how he handled the post fight interview compared to Smith after the Froch v Groves fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Lunny said:


> 1 shot too many.


Fine with him being stopped, just not at that point.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I've no issue with that stoppage. That fight was only going one way.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Cant see how anyone can argue with that stoppage. Angulo is a tough bastard and got paid very well for this fight but he was getting an absolute fuckin hiding from start to finish. He will live to fight another day. No need for him to end like Margarito with a permanent injury.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

jonnytightlips said:


> Cant see how anyone can argue with that stoppage. Angulo is a tough bastard and got paid very well for this fight but he was getting an absolute fuckin hiding from start to finish. He will live to fight another day. No need for him to end like Margarito with a permanent injury.


My initial reaction was that it was bad, after seeing more replays I didnt really have much of an issue. Was strange timing, but still correct.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Weeks should have stopped it at the end of the 9th, he clearly thought Angulo had taken too much so stop it then, rather than letting him come back out, take one clean punch then stop it.

The stoppage itself isn't horrendous, just timing was a bit strange.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

well at least i didn't fucking fall asleep half way through chief support and wake as the main event finished 
ffs


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Rob said:


> My initial reaction was that it was bad, after seeing more replays I didnt really have much of an issue. Was strange timing, but still correct.


Well im abit biased as im a big Canelo fan and I enjoy beatdowns and in all honesty I wouldn't have minded if he let it go abit longer but the fight was over as a contest. Weeks was just looking for an excuse to stop the fight and that uppercut and Angulo's reaction too it gave him one. Good stoppage. As a said no need for Angulo to sustain any more punishment and possibly hamper his future in the sport, we've seen that too many times.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Canello looked exceptional doing the things he already done well. Angulo never looked right from the off. Half decent fight card although I did expect better.


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

*FIGHTHYPE.COM* ‏@fighthype  37m
Fans were throwing stuff at Canelo on his way back to the locker room.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

Semtex said:


> *FIGHTHYPE.COM* ‏@fighthype  37m
> Fans were throwing stuff at Canelo on his way back to the locker room.


WTF!!! He is the Mexican Carl Froch!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Forgive me, I care too much about our sport. But as usual ignore the issue and it will go away, like it has done in the US.
> 
> *Oh wait.*


No, you just sound like a fucking bender saying boring shit like "oil wrestling sport" and show how much knowledge you lack.

I get people don't like MMA, I understand it, but this fucking mma is so gay lol outlook is so boring, man. It's the same thing people trash wrestling for, and it's annoying as fuck. You don't like it, it's not your taste, but don't trash an entire sport and it's athletes because you can't stand the sight of a ground game. It's insulting.

As if it's the fucking UFC's fault boxing is in a shit state and can't put on a decent card this week. What even is your issue? Because people this weekend are talking about a UFC card in London rather than a shit Liverpool card? Just sounds like jealousy.

ANYWAY onto the fight tonight. And oh, shock horror, it was a mismatch. Almost as if Angulo was handpicked to face Canelo and show his best attributes rather than seem like a 50/50 fight as promoted and advertised as. Never understood pre-fight why people gave Angulo much of a shot and that felt pretty validating tbh. It's laughable that it was on PPV in America though, it was nothing but a comeback fight. What even is the bragging about Angulo about? He got KO'd by Kirkland which was sign #1 and he quit against Lara. I'm not giving him shit for quitting, it was a horrible injury and I don't know how I'd react in that situation, but he fucking quit, end of.

So what's the brag about him again? Because he knocked down a Cuban twice? Wow, what an achievement, not like Cuban's famously have shit chins or anything. Even the audience, as excited and fun as they were were booing the wrong guy. Lemme get this straight, you're booing Saul Alvarez because Mayweather was too much for him but he tried as opposed to a guy who quit because of an eye injury? Nothing against Angulo but why does he get the pops and Saul is the bad guy, what the fuck did he even do wrong? Then the cunts boo him after the fight. What the fuck man, he's not Tony Weeks!

And onto the next thing. That stoppage, fucking wank. Obviously it was a mismatch and Canelo was doing a job but I'm tired of this, man. I get you have to protect the fighters but that stoppage was much like Marquez/Katsidis. It's top level boxing, he was still throwing punches, he hadn't quit like Cotto, give the guy a fucking chance. Stop stopping shit for any fucking punch that lands.

And the final issue I had of the night was Virgil Hunter. I mean, what a shit fucking trainer. Gave Angulo absolutely no useful advice. He was just like a shit psychiatrist. Terrible trainer who is clearly hanging off the coat tails of Ward, and I'm also glad he didn't get the chance to stop the fight because there was a lot of Mexican pride in that fight and Angulo didn't deserve to be stopped like a bitch. I mean, I don't want to sound all bloodthirsty but there's a difference in fights where a guy is getting pummelled and he realises it's over and tries to survive (Cotto/Pacquiao) and this one. This wasn't even Angulo taking severe amounts of punishments. Aye he was getting cracked and humiliated, but he wasn't wobbling all fucking over, i've seen worse faces that are allowed to continue, it was just a shit stoppage that did nothing for Canelo and did nothing for Angulo either. Just real fucking disappointing as usual.

In a more positive light, despite it being a mismatch and Angulo was made for Canelo, I was still impressed by him. Thought he looked great pretty much every round and would favour him against any Middleweight on the planet minus Golovkin. Lara would be interesting too.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> So what's the brag about him again? Because he knocked down a Cuban twice? Wow, what an achievement, not like Cuban's famously have shit chins or anything. Even the audience, as excited and fun as they were were booing the wrong guy. Lemme get this straight, you're booing Saul Alvarez because Mayweather was too much for him but he tried as opposed to a guy who quit because of an eye injury? *Nothing against Angulo but why does he get the pops and Saul is the bad guy, what the fuck did he even do wrong? Then the cunts boo him after the fight. What the fuck man, he's not Tony Weeks!*


I agree. It's weird. Canelo has won every fight he's been in without controversy, except for the Mayweather fight which le lost comprehensively. Yet people still go on about him being coddled or something. He handled Angulo better than Kirkland or Lara did, yet they get more respect for the wins.



> And the final issue I had of the night was Virgil Hunter. I mean, what a shit fucking trainer. Gave Angulo absolutely no useful advice. He was just like a shit psychiatrist. Terrible trainer who is clearly hanging off the coat tails of Ward, and I'm also glad he didn't get the chance to stop the fight because there was a lot of Mexican pride in that fight and Angulo didn't deserve to be stopped like a bitch.


Hunter is an odd guy. He obviously got a really good relationship with Ward and can communicate well with him, but he can't apply that to other fighters at all. He expects everyone he works with the be as bright and technically astute as his main fighter, but Angulo is a come forward guy who overwhelms opponents with power and volume - he can't apply different tactics with any success because he's not especially fast or skilled at placing his punches.



> In a more positive light, despite it being a mismatch and Angulo was made for Canelo, I was still impressed by him. Thought he looked great pretty much every round and would favour him against any Middleweight on the planet minus Golovkin. Lara would be interesting too.


I hope he does move up to 160. His stamina issues are largely down to draining and, the longer he does it, the more chance he has of ruining himself in the future.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Canelo looked great,as expected really considering Angulo was made for him.

But Angulo had to be saved for his own good.he took some heavy shots round after round.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Virgil Hunters corner work was abysmal... No technical or tactical alterations, just motivational 'you're better than this' bullshit.

Angulo told him at the end of round one that Canelo hurt him.. That was the time to make some adjustments but he just sent him back out to do the same old shit.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah hunters stock is dropping every time one of his men goes out there.

His duty of care for his fighters leaves a bit to be desired as well in my opinion.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Canelo loked impressive but fuck me how slow was Angulo? For the first 4 rounds he didnt throw a meaningful shot. Tip tap....


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I clocked out. Glad I did as well, sounds like Angulo got mullered.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Canelo loked impressive but fuck me how slow was Angulo? For the first 4 rounds he didnt throw a meaningful shot. Tip tap....


He is always like that.suprised people thought he would be any different.he fights in slow motion but has very heavy hands.

His only chance was to hurt canelo at some point,he was never going to dictate the fight and he was always going to take a shellacking.i know it was a showcase stylistically in many ways for canelo,but he is a joy to watch.technically excellent with every shot in the book.

If he went to middleweight we could have Martin Murray v canelo with the winner to face gennady golovkin.now that's an appetising fight.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Rob said:


> Fine with him being stopped, just not at that point.


Disagree. Perfectly timed stoppage. The fight was beginning to take an ominous turn. 
And it's not as if Angulo even had a punchers chance at that point.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Boro Chris said:


> Disagree. Perfectly timed stoppage. The fight was beginning to take an ominous turn.
> And it's not as if Angulo even had a punchers chance at that point.


I think it might have been round 7/8 where Angulo had some minimal success.. Add that to Canelo stamina issues & i understand why people thought Angulo was still in with a shot.

I've got no issue with the stoppage whatsoever. Refereeing isn't a one size fits all gig, just because Angulo was still standing tall shouldn't be a green light for him to continue to take a beating. Sometimes fighters are too brave for their own good, Angulo needed saving from himself, & if in 20 years he still has all his senses about him, he owes Tony Weeks a pint.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

The UFC got 591k viewers last night which is about 180k less than degales fight last week.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> The UFC got 591k viewers last night which is about 180k less than degales fight last week.


I can't get on with UFC but these are interesting figures.

Can anyone tell me what kind of equivalent,quality wise this show was.UFC v boxing,was it a good UFC show that people have been looking forward to.

Was it like degale v an unknown or was it like groves-froch 2.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I can't get on with UFC but these are interesting figures.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of equivalent,quality wise this show was.UFC v boxing,was it a good UFC show that people have been looking forward to.
> 
> Was it like degale v an unknown or was it like groves-froch 2.


ah just seen it was live on bt too so the figures will be higher but interesting to see the figures on free to air tv peak time on a saturday.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Was angulos child held hostage somewhere?What the hell was that?Tapping punches on canelo all night!! Angulo definitely hits harder than that

Strange Fight


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> I think it might have been round 7/8 where Angulo had some minimal success.. Add that to Canelo stamina issues & i understand why people thought Angulo was still in with a shot.
> 
> I've got no issue with the stoppage whatsoever. Refereeing isn't a one size fits all gig, just because Angulo was still standing tall shouldn't be a green light for him to continue to take a beating. Sometimes fighters are too brave for their own good, Angulo needed saving from himself, & if in 20 years he still has all his senses about him, he owes Tony Weeks a pint.


I agree.

There's a difference between a 'British stoppage' where the away fighter takes a series of flicking jabs whilst ahead on the cards (well, at least ought to be anyway) and gets waved off.... and an instance where a man has been bashed up and is clearly only going to take more of a beating if the fight continues.

The Marquez/Katsidis stoppage was a great one by Bayless, despite it looking a bit soft. He knew the fighters in there, hence why Marquez wasn't stopped after being decked heavily. I'm split as to whether that would have been halted here. Katsidis wasn't coming forward anymore, indeed he was all but on the run, had sloppy legs and 0 defence.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Rob said:


> That was about as good as you will ever see Canelo look. His flaws are his flaws, but the things he does well are exceptional. He is skillful, fast, brave, powerful and popular. what more can you want from a fighter? Why anybody would dislike the guy @HMSTempleGarden I have no clue!
> 
> Angulo was taylor made for Canelo. The only sucess Angulo had was limited because Canelo didn't allow Angulo to get any leverage on his punches. The stoppage was shit but it was coming.


 @Rob with respect to the virgin mary...but come again?!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> And the final issue I had of the night was Virgil Hunter. I mean, what a shit fucking trainer. Gave Angulo absolutely no useful advice. He was just like a shit psychiatrist. Terrible trainer who is clearly hanging off the coat tails of Ward, and I'm also glad he didn't get the chance to stop the fight because there was a lot of Mexican pride in that fight and Angulo didn't deserve to be stopped like a bitch.


Yeah, his corner work was atrocious. Why not tell Angulo to go one way and close off the ring? Why not tell him to throw more left hooks? Or to go to the body? Saying bullshit things like "he can't beat you" or whatever was just awful. It's almost like Hunter wants to say or do the most bizarre thing possible so that if it works, people will look at his work and think "fucking hell, he must be a genius" but it just doesn't work. That weird, sexual predatory whispering shit he did a while ago was bizarre.



dftaylor said:


> I agree. It's weird. Canelo has won every fight he's been in without controversy, except for the Mayweather fight which le lost comprehensively. Yet people still go on about him being coddled or something. He handled Angulo better than Kirkland or Lara did, yet they get more respect for the wins.


Canelo gets pretty harshly treated by boxnig fans, presumably because they resent his 'golden boy' status but he's come through some hard bouts and yet fans still don't want to give him the credit he deserves. As far back as the Baldomir fight people were doubting him yet he's only lost once and put on some very good showings, yet he seems to get little credit for it. The Trout fight in particular stands out because before that fight, a lot of people were writing him off and after beating Trout clearly, those same people dismissed Trout as being a hype job or whatever. Before last night, it wasn't an unpopular opinion to say that Angulo would win - there are plenty of threads in the world boxing forum to back that up - and after Canelo beats him, it's all "Angulo was tailor made for Canelo". If he fights Lara next, there'll be plenty of people saying how Lara will beat him before the fight and if Canelo wins, they'll either go quiet or say that Lara wasn't up to much, anyway.



dftaylor said:


> I hope he does move up to 160. His stamina issues are largely down to draining and, the longer he does it, the more chance he has of ruining himself in the future.


I'm not sure his stamina issues are down to his weight because even when he was a small light middle who wasn't draining himself, he still didn't have the best stamina. I think it's a more of a cause of his explosive all-or-nothing style, almost like Haye or Groves. He doesn't throw many shots but makes them all count which takes a lot of energy out of him. Saying that though, I thought his stamina was pretty impressive last night and he didn't fade despite showing early signs of tiredness in the middle rounds.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> No, you just sound like a fucking bender saying boring shit like "oil wrestling sport" and show how much knowledge you lack.
> 
> I get people don't like MMA, I understand it, but this fucking mma is so gay lol outlook is so boring, man. It's the same thing people trash wrestling for, and it's annoying as fuck. You don't like it, it's not your taste, but don't trash an entire sport and it's athletes because you can't stand the sight of a ground game. It's insulting.
> 
> As if it's the fucking UFC's fault boxing is in a shit state and can't put on a decent card this week. What even is your issue? Because people this weekend are talking about a UFC card in London rather than a shit Liverpool card? Just sounds like jealousy.


Woah there Hardcore Holly, chill the fuck out. I sound like a bender? Why because I dont like oiled up men in speedos grappling round the ring and doing submissions? Yeah theres obvious skill to it, I just have no time for that shit. I also laugh at the idea you UFC mugs get that boxing isn't as "tough" or "macho" as that MMA lark. Anytime I've ever watched it it's been guys rolling around the ground in submission moves. The fans are a bunch of braindead morons and have no knowledge of even their own sport. Apart from "Wooo Knee him in the face! Woo!"

Jealousy? Lol please grow up. You sound like some wrestling nerd that still watches tapes of Kurt Angle. Listen pal this is a boxing forum, I dont give a flying fuck about UFC or WWE right and I dont have to respect it either so do one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

dftaylor said:


> I agree. It's weird. Canelo has won every fight he's been in without controversy, except for the Mayweather fight which le lost comprehensively. Yet people still go on about him being coddled or something. He handled Angulo better than Kirkland or Lara did, yet they get more respect for the wins.
> 
> I hope he does move up to 160. His stamina issues are largely down to draining and, the longer he does it, the more chance he has of ruining himself in the future.


People have a big issue with hype. We are all guilty of it on here to be honest.

I would say if he just lived a healthier lifestyle outside of the ring, and changed some of his training techniques and diet in the build up to fights he would be able to make the weight without draining. I remember seeing him eat Chicken with skin during the Mayweather All Access 2 weeks before the fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

smoggy7188 said:


> The UFC got 591k viewers last night which is about 180k less than degales fight last week.


What time was the UFC on?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> @Rob with respect to the virgin mary...but come again?!


You are always giving him shit and calling him CONelo.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Rob said:


> What time was the UFC on?


9-11.


----------



## ace (Oct 28, 2013)

Is their any word on who Alvarez could fight in the other two dates this year? I know about Lara but what about other options? Also, is their any chance of Alvarez Andrade in the future or are their political or promotional reasons that will hinder that?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Angulo was very disappointing, I think it probably was a good stoppage. There was nothing in most of his punches , no real gameplan barring stand in front of him. Canelo was quite impressive though his constant pushing and shoving should have drawn a warning or deduction from the referee. 

Angulo came to lose and did, Canelo looked good but I honestly think he is quite beatable. He probably will avoid fights like Andrade, Molina, Lara etc where he will have a far tougher time. They will hope Cotto beats Martinez, move up where he will again look good against an old and war torn Cotto, then unify against Quillin in another straightforward win.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Rob said:


> You are always giving him shit and calling him CONelo.


I'm always giving him shit?

I hardly post on here never mind posting about CONelo so don't start your garbage about always giving him shit. I made one thread which was a few days ago.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> People have a big issue with hype. We are all guilty of it on here to be honest.
> 
> I would say if he just lived a healthier lifestyle outside of the ring, and changed some of his training techniques and diet in the build up to fights he would be able to make the weight without draining. I remember seeing him eat Chicken with skin during the Mayweather All Access 2 weeks before the fight.


Hype can put anyone off a fighter. With someone like Victor Ortiz, I understand the hostility. He wasn't anything special and had already shown serious flaws early in his career, even before he capitulated to Maidana. But Alvarez has been taking loads of fights to develop, he's gotten better and better (even if it was way too soon for the Floyd fight), he's beaten some really good fighters and has usually done so in good fashion. So I don't really get it for Alvarez, who seems to have a lot more upside than most other former Floyd victims.

He came back against a relatively dangerous fighter, he handled him comprehensively, but apparently he deserves no credit for that and people would rather blame him for Hunter's terrible gameplan and Weeks' decision to stop the fight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> I'm always giving him shit?
> 
> I hardly post on here never mind posting about CONelo so don't start your garbage about always giving him shit. I made one thread which was a few days ago.


I think i have you mixed up with somebody else.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Alvarez isn't getting the credit he deserves.

He is still very young for a top level fighter,he will improve each and every time he is out now and his level of opponent will increase.

His matchmaking has been excellent,he became a 'champion' fighting fringe contenders like Matthew hatton,Ryan Rhodes and Alfonzo Gomez.then His last 6 fights were 3 blown up welters where he was learning his trade and satisfying his pay masters who wanted a 'name' in Kermit cintron,Shane Mosley and joseito Lopez (was meant to be victor Ortiz) and from there they have amped it up to Austin trout,mayweather and Angulo.

He has beaten 2 of the best light middles in the world,and can move up (if that's the plan) knowing that it's not size that made him an top draw light middle but more his skills.calling out the winner of Martinez-cotto is hardly taking an easy route.both would be a challenge.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Woah there Hardcore Holly, chill the fuck out. I sound like a bender? Why because I dont like oiled up men in speedos grappling round the ring and doing submissions? Yeah theres obvious skill to it, I just have no time for that shit. I also laugh at the idea you UFC mugs get that boxing isn't as "tough" or "macho" as that MMA lark. Anytime I've ever watched it it's been guys rolling around the ground in submission moves. The fans are a bunch of braindead morons and have no knowledge of even their own sport. Apart from "Wooo Knee him in the face! Woo!"
> 
> Jealousy? Lol please grow up. You sound like some wrestling nerd that still watches tapes of Kurt Angle. Listen pal this is a boxing forum, I dont give a flying fuck about UFC or WWE right and I dont have to respect it either so do one.


UFC requires a very different set of skills and, when you understand the techniques involved, is a really interesting combat sport. The ground game puts me off because it tends to lack much dynamic action, but it can be really engaging when fighters are well-matched.

I agree many fans are complete morons, but that's hardly something boxing can claim superiority with. For example, on CHB we've got Oli who can easily hit the forum's idiot quote on his own. The "knee him in the face" comment is clearly inferior to some of the moronic shit I see around boxing and I'd argue most casual boxing fans know very little about the sport's history or the technical skills involved at its best. There's a reason some fans are considered hardcore.

All sports have them, don't they?

But you are of course fully in your rights to dislike MMA, I would just argue that it has no reflection on how others feel about it.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Rob said:


> I think i have you mixed up with somebody else.


I think you have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2014)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> I think you have.


Sorry about that.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Alvarez isn't getting the credit he deserves.
> 
> He is still very young for a top level fighter,he will improve each and every time he is out now and his level of opponent will increase.
> 
> ...


I agree that his matchmaking has been very good. There's a couple of soft touches in there but he's not been protected, I don't think, which seems to be one of the things boxing fans hold against him.

He's very underrated as a fighter too, I think. He's always been strong offensively, he has fast hands and hits hard but there were doubts about his chin and defence, which both seem to be perfectly fine now. His defence has improved a lot and it seems a long time ago since he was on jelly legs against Cotto.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jack said:


> I agree that his matchmaking has been very good. There's a couple of soft touches in there but he's not been protected, I don't think, which seems to be one of the things boxing fans hold against him.


It's a fantastic example of good matchmaking.lots of varied styles and weights,gradually increasing in relevance and occasion.top job by golden boy for a young man with ability.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> UFC requires a very different set of skills and, when you understand the techniques involved, is a really interesting combat sport. The ground game puts me off because it tends to lack much dynamic action, but it can be really engaging when fighters are well-matched.
> 
> I agree many fans are complete morons, but that's hardly something boxing can claim superiority with. For example, on CHB we've got Oli who can easily hit the forum's idiot quote on his own. The "knee him in the face" comment is clearly inferior to some of the moronic shit I see around boxing and I'd argue most casual boxing fans know very little about the sport's history or the technical skills involved at its best. There's a reason some fans are considered hardcore.
> 
> ...


I agree it takes alot of skill, technical ability and is very tough. I actually don't mind the brawling, knees in the face etc, I'm similar to you in that the submission ground moves I have no time for. And as well all know a bad boxing match can put anyone to sleep, but theres the idea out there at the minute that boxing is boring as shit and UFC is so mad exciting. I mean I just don't understand that, maybe back in the old MMA days that was true, but all this wrestling shit is as I say boring. I mean how many of us actual watch the sport of competitive wrestling, very few I imagine.

I think boxing has alot of knowledgeable fans who go to great lengths to follow it closely. Ignoring casuals for a second. I dont that same knowledge with UFC fans, the majority are blood thirsty roided up nutjobs and wannabe hardmen. Security guys and bouncers who like to bully others, these types are like bees to honey with UFC. In America its very similar to that anyway, just ask the Americans on this forum. Mostly ******** who think they are tough.

Even the guys who train, theres alot more twats bowling around in street fights who "train MMA". The majority of boxers or regular joes I've trained with tend to be alot more respectful outside the ring. They arent afraid to get their hands dirty obviously but theres a maturity and level of respect from boxers compared to those in MMA .


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I agree it takes alot of skill, technical ability and is very tough. I actually don't mind the brawling, knees in the face etc, I'm similar to you in that the submission ground moves I have no time for. And as well all know a bad boxing match can put anyone to sleep, but theres the idea out there at the minute that boxing is boring as shit and UFC is so mad exciting. I mean I just don't understand that, maybe back in the old MMA days that was true, but all this wrestling shit is as I say boring. I mean how many of us actual watch the sport of competitive wrestling, very few I imagine.
> 
> I think boxing has alot of knowledgeable fans who go to great lengths to follow it closely. Ignoring casuals for a second. I dont that same knowledge with UFC fans, the majority are blood thirsty roided up nutjobs and wannabe hardmen. Security guys and bouncers who like to bully others, these types are like bees to honey with UFC. In America its very similar to that anyway, just ask the Americans on this forum. Mostly ******** who think they are tough.
> 
> Even the guys who train, theres alot more twats bowling around in street fights who "train MMA". The majority of boxers or regular joes I've trained with tend to be alot more respectful outside the ring. They arent afraid to get their hands dirty obviously but theres a maturity and level of respect from boxers compared to those in MMA .


I train with lads who also do MMA and for what it's worth they say they are both equally physically demanding but being punched is more unavoidable in boxing and so you get hurt more regularly.still I box at novice level but I know I couldn't do MMA,the virtually non existent wraps and capability to punch or kick a restrained opponent is something I couldn't stomach.

My original point was that the boys who do both describe boxing as a 'gentlemans sport' and I think that's apt.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Ground game in UFC is like clinching in boxing largely to me, the difference is I've never seen seen a clinch that lasts 5 minutes. Just get totally bored if I start watching a UFC fight and a guy is on the ground with the other guy just leaning on him for several minutes doing nothing, otherwise the actual submissions aren't that bad and watching them counter and stuff, but as mentioned it just tends to lack action. Not really a fan of the striking either other than the occasional brutal one-bang, but if I'm going to watch people punch each other I'm just going to watch boxing... Everytime somebody gets hit in UFC I immediately expect them to go down and then 5 minutes of hugging and rolling around flirting on the floor to ensure.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Only just got round to watching last night. I fancied Canelo but I was expecting Angulo to be far better. The difference in explosiveness and intensity was almost bizzare, Angulo fought as if he'd already done 12 rounds to warm up...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I just rewatched Alvarez-Angulo because I wasn't really paying attention while it was live. Obviously, there's an argument that the stoppage was premature, but I don't think it was "wrong". Weeks is a good, level-headed referee and he was taking a very close look at Angulo from as early as the sixth round. 

Angulo had his best round in the eighth and still lost it. He couldn't get off with any consistency, there was nothing on his punches, and every time Alvarez threw he was landing and doing damage. Look at Angulo's feet in the ninth and tenth. He was getting knocked back whenever Canelo landed something hard, and he couldn't miss by that stage. Could he have stopped Alvarez? Could he have knocked him down? No, because he wasn't getting in position even when he was at his freshest, so what was he going to do with no energy, his eyes closed and increasingly visible effects from the shots he was taking? He was going to take a vicious beating and likely get stopped before the 12 were up, so no need to extend it. 

It certainly wasn't fair to boo the kid. Alvarez put on a great display, showed he's still improving and crucially that he's willing to stand and fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Although, i understand why Angulo was upset and even though his English isn't great, he made his point well.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder whether Virgil Hunter is mentally ill and boxing is some sort of Care in the Community project for him...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Round 8: we're winning this. Keep up the plan.. 

Round 10: take any more punishment and im pulling you..


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Round 8: we're winning this. Keep up the plan..
> 
> Round 10: take any more punishment and im pulling you..


I really don't understand what he was doing in there. His post-fight comments seemed to relate to a completely different fight. Maybe he thought if he wished hard enough, it might just come true.

Paulie made some really great points - Angulo wasn't stepping around or trapping Alvarez - he was simply plodding forwards and taking full-blooded shots as the fight went on. In the early rounds he was walking backwards and allowing Alvarez to bust him up. Surely in the second round he should have offered some technical correction?

Bizarre...


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> I really don't understand what he was doing in there. His post-fight comments seemed to relate to a completely different fight. Maybe he thought if he wished hard enough, it might just come true.
> 
> Paulie made some really great points - Angulo wasn't stepping around or trapping Alvarez - he was simply plodding forwards and taking full-blooded shots as the fight went on. In the early rounds he was walking backwards and allowing Alvarez to bust him up. Surely in the second round he should have offered some technical correction?
> 
> Bizarre...


Bizarre is the word. Hes a very very strange man..


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Wallet said:


>


The only thing weirder that Hunter in the video is that the mong filming it did so in portrait. Is a TV or a cinema screen in portrait? No it's fucking not, so turn your phone on its side, you dumb cunt.

Not you, Wallet. You're not a cunt.

But also, yeah. What use is anything Hunter has said? That wouldn't motivate me, it would make me ask for a restraining order.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> The only thing weirder that Hunter in the video is that the mong filming it did so in portrait. Is a TV or a cinema screen in portrait? No it's fucking not, so turn your phone on its side, you dumb cunt.
> 
> Not you, Wallet. You're not a cunt.
> 
> But also, yeah. What use is anything Hunter has said? That wouldn't motivate me, it would make me ask for a restraining order.


Dont let it g e t a w a y ..... .......... . . . . .. . . . .


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Woah there Hardcore Holly, chill the fuck out. I sound like a bender? Why because I dont like oiled up men in speedos


Watching the UFC you would see neither so either educate yourself or stop talking garbage.



Mugsy said:


> I think boxing has alot of knowledgeable fans who go to great lengths to follow it closely. Ignoring casuals for a second. I dont that same knowledge with UFC fans, the *majority* are blood thirsty roided up nutjobs and wannabe hardmen.


LOL another idiotic generalisation.



One to watch said:


> I can't get on with UFC but these are interesting figures.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what kind of equivalent,quality wise this show was.UFC v boxing,was it a good UFC show that people have been looking forward to.
> 
> Was it like degale v an unknown or was it like groves-froch 2.


It was closer to Degale v an unknown. Was also available live on BTSport and UFC fight pass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> I think you have.





Semtex said:


> Watching the UFC you would see neither so either educate yourself or stop talking garbage.
> 
> LOL another idiotic generalisation.
> 
> It was closer to Degale v an unknown. Was also available live on BTSport and UFC fight pass.


There was a significantly better boxing show on Sky Sports at the same time. In the UK boxing is more populat whatever way you look at it!


----------



## Semtex (Aug 24, 2013)

Rob said:


> There was a significantly better boxing show on Sky Sports at the same time. In the UK boxing is more populat whatever way you look at it!


There wasn't a boxing show on Sky Sports at same time as the UFC even at the weekend. Totally false. The Butler card was on BN which I watched afterwards and was impressed by him as usual. Yes boxing is far more popular in the UK small and large shows. Who says different?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl That video of Hunter is legendary. ''take a swallow..'' ''don't let him getaway, don't let him getaway''. 

I said to you lot a long time ago he's a creep who seems to do things to get attention from not just the fighter but TV and fans. Like sitting on outside of ring and talking to Khan. One of the most stupidest things i've ever seen. Khan's got the concentration levels of Waterboy (Adam Sandler not the poster)..

He's a ex screw remember so you get a few in each prison who are weird..


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :rofl That video of Hunter is legendary. ''take a swallow..'' ''don't let him getaway, don't let him getaway''.
> 
> I said to you lot a long time ago he's a creep who seems to do things to get attention from not just the fighter but TV and fans. Like sitting on outside of ring and talking to Khan. One of the most stupidest things i've ever seen. Khan's got the concentration levels of Waterboy (Adam Sandler not the poster)..
> 
> *He's a ex screw remember* so you get a few in each prison who are weird..


I honestly never knew that!:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I honestly never knew that!:lol:


:lol: Actually just gone and looked he's actually a probation officer. Dunno why i got he's a ex screw in my head :lol:.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol: Actually just gone and looked he's actually a probation officer. Dunno why i got he's a ex screw in my head :lol:.


Still a surprise mate.That still comes under law enforcement in the US does it not?


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Still a surprise mate.That still comes under law enforcement in the US does it not?


Will go and check but i believe so :good. TBH Oakland is a ghetto area so can imagine he had his hands full.


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Wiki C&P

Generally, probation officers investigate and supervise defendants who have not yet been sentenced to a term of incarceration. Transversely, parole officers supervise offenders released from incarceration after a review and consideration of a warden, parole board or other parole authority. 

Parolees are essentially serving the remainder of their incarceration sentence in the community. However, some jurisdictions are modifying or abolishing the practice of parole and giving post-release supervision obligations to a community corrections agent, generically referred to as a probation officer. Still some others are expanding the duties to include post incarceration supervision under special sentencing such as Megan's Law offenses, civil commitments, and violent offenders. 

These cases involve persons who have completed their incarceration, but must be supervised under the special sentence for three years, or even life supervision as in the case with Community Supervision for Life sentencing for sex offenders. In some states, due to the heightened danger to the public, these cases are supervised by parole officers rather than probation officers since parole officers are more commonly trained in police academies and carry firearms. Typically, probation and parole officers do not wear a uniform, but simply dress in business or casual attire. 

Probation officers are usually issued a badge or some other form of credentials and, in some cases, may carry concealed weapons or pepper spray for self-protection or serve arrest warrants. Parole officers, in many jurisdictions, are issued a badge, credentials, and firearm, and often have full police powers. Probation and parole officers who have law enforcement powers, are technically classified as peace officers, and if so, they must attend a police academy as part of their training and certification.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> Wiki C&P
> 
> Generally, probation officers investigate and supervise defendants who have not yet been sentenced to a term of incarceration. Transversely, parole officers supervise offenders released from incarceration after a review and consideration of a warden, parole board or other parole authority.
> 
> ...


Yeah.Don't want to go off topic here but it was actually the word of a crooked probation officer who started the ball rolling for the West Memphis 3 debacle.
Sorry,I digress.:lol:


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Yeah.Don't want to go off topic here but it was actually the word of a crooked probation officer who started the ball rolling for the West Memphis 3 debacle.
> Sorry,I digress.:lol:


:lol::lol: Just had to google that never even heard about it.

Imagine having Virgil as your probation officer :lol:.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Mandanda said:


> :lol::lol: Just had to google that never even heard about it.
> 
> Imagine having Virgil as your probation officer :lol:.


Ha! Certain people could make that work in their favour!:lol:
Can you imagine in those hushed tones? "Get a job and quit the drugs man! You need it.You neeeeeeed it baby!"


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Ha! Certain people could make that work in their favour!:lol:
> Can you imagine in those hushed tones? "Get a job and quit the drugs man! You need it.You neeeeeeed it baby!"


:rofl Having nightmares of Virgil whispering that and his water bottle ''swallow it''. He's like the new Buddy McGirt.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

FBI Investigating golden boy for fixed fights!


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

You got a link bro?.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mandanda said:


> You got a link bro?.


Put it into twitter search and a load of links to stories in Spanish came up. And they're all from a day ago.

http://translate.google.com/transla...www.boxnoticias.net/2014/03/11/64859/&act=url

Surely someone in America would have picked up on it.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Someone posted it in the Usa/world forum


----------



## Mandanda (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Put it into twitter search and a load of links to stories in Spanish came up. And they're all from a day ago.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...www.boxnoticias.net/2014/03/11/64859/&act=url
> 
> Surely someone in America would have picked up on it.


Cheers mate.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Following the polemic ending this Saturday between Mexican fighters Alfredo "El Perro" Angulo and Saul "Canelo" Alvarez, the FBI has intensified a very serious investigation that has taken months to detect any possible fixes within the professional boxing scene.
Within the investigation is Angulo's name, along with Shane Moseley, who incidentaly also fought Alvarez. It is also known that other fighters like Victor Ortiz are part of the investigation centering around Golden Boy Promotion and it's roster of fighters.
A trusted source doing the investigation revealed to www.boxaldia.com that several fighters have been questioned by the FBI and have admitted to selling their fights and this Saturday's Angulo fight has intensified the investigation.
Names that have surfaced are those of Richard Schaefer, Eric Gomez and Oscar De La Hoya, especially the banker hwo oversees and handles the all financial transactions of the company.
As a result of Angulo's defeat the FBI will pay a visit this week at Golden Boy Promocions' offices and will also pay a visit to Perro Angulo afterwards.
The investigation has reached a point that the FBI was monitoring and expecting, and it will be a matter of days for results to be revealed.
"Various fighters have been questioned and interviewed and even a prominent Uruguayan promoter has been investigated to verify that the income he generated by dealings with GBP is legitimate and spoken for. Several organisms have started to shy away from dealing with GBP acknowledging that they are a hot potato at the moment." Stated a spokesman for www.boxaldia.com


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I truely believe this fight and many of Canelos have had some sort fix in play. Canelo-Mayweather and Canelo - Angulo really stink to me, CJ Ross's card is not the only thing in that fight either.

*Angulo fought like he was paid off.*

*Carlos Molina was arrested the day before his weigh in on flimsy terms from a decade old case.*

*Carlos Molina was arrested in the such a specific period, only an idiot wouldn't join the dots.*

Angulo was detained for 8 months in 2012 without reason by customs officials. I have no doubt he as threatened with similar again unless he threw the fight. We could see in All Access the pain it caused him missing his daughter. *It's clear he done what most men would have for his family.*


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

They should investigate Top Rank +matchroom as well while their at it.Froch vs groves 2 is a nailed on draw if it goes the distance


----------

